

DDOS Mitigation - al1x

As a soon-to-be small business owner (web-based) one thing that&#x27;s been on my mind lately is the potential for DDOS attacks to take down my site, lose me customers, and cost me business. I&#x27;ve found a number of different services that claim to provide DDOS protection but can&#x27;t seem to figure out which one is the right one for me. I&#x27;m planning on deploying on EC2 and have found a product there called aiProtect. It seems to be an hourly service I can sign up for when under attack, or permanently with my instance for pre-emptive protection (a very costly approach). In digging around I&#x27;ve also found different providers such as Prolexic, Arbor Networks, Cloud Flare, and now even apparently Google is getting into the game. My question to you is: how do you protect your Amazon EC2 instances from DDOS attacks? Does aiProtect do everything I need? I suppose this could benefit more people if it were a general discussion of DDOS mitigation techniques and providers, so I&#x27;m fine with that too.
======
neilhackernews
Neustar has one of the more robust DDoS mitigation solutions. It is a bit more
expensive, but worth considering once you grow a bit bigger.

------
chacham15
One thing that I have to say is that this seems like a premature optimization.
That being said, Cloudflare does a good job of this for us.

------
glitch
ISPs that deploy solutions from Arbor Networks are typically very solid. ♥
Peakflow TMS

